# Einige Fragen, da ich bald meinen ersten Rechner zusammenbaue.



## Coreilon (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe ein paar Fragen, zu meinen Komponenten, die ich mir in meinen Rechner bauen möchte. Ich hoffe ihr habt mit den im nach hinein genannten Produkten schon Erfahrungen gemacht und
könnt mir meine Fragen beantworten. 

Hier meine Fragen.  
Kann ich den Prozessorkühler Dark Rock Pro 3 ohne weitere Probleme in das Silent Base 800 mit einem
Asus ROG Hero VII und einem Intel Core I7 4790K verbauen? (wegen der Größe des Kühlers und wie verbaue ich ihn am einfachsten)
In welcher Reihenfolge sollte ich alle Komponenten eines Rechners am besten einbauen?
Auf was muss ich bei einem be qiuet! Netzteil achten? (modular/nicht modular etc.)

Tipps und Tricks zu generellen Sachen, die man zum Beispiel beim Einbau beachten sollte bzw. bei der Wahl der Komponenten sind herzlichst willkommen. 
MfG ein Noob aka. Coreilon


----------



## NOQLEMIX (5. Februar 2015)

Willkommen im Forum!

Zur Reihenfolge beim Zusammenbau würde ich dir folgendes empfehlen:
1. CPU auf Mainboard installieren, dann Kühler drauf, dann Arbeitsspeicher rein
2. Gehäuse vorbereiten, Netzteil einbauen
3. Mainboard einbauen
4. Laufwerke einbauen
5. Grafikkarte einbauen
6. Alles anschließen (intern)
7. Kabel ordentlich verlegen
8. Bildschirm etc. anschließen etc.
9. Funktionstest, Windows-Installation,...
10. Deckel vom Gehäuse schließen 




Coreilon schrieb:


> Auf was muss ich bei einem be qiuet! Netzteil achten? (modular/nicht modular etc.)



Welche Grafikkarte soll in den PC? Dann kann ich dir ein be quiet Netzteil raussuchen.


----------



## Coreilon (5. Februar 2015)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort 
Grafikkarte wird wahrscheinlich eine Zotac Gtx980 amp(normale mit 3 lüftern nicht extreme/omega) oder eine Zotac gtx970 amp extreme bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber
es wird wahrscheinlich die 980, wegen dem aktuellen Problem der 970. 
MfG


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2015)

Wieso machst du keinen Thread in der Kaufberatung auf?

Nicht dass man dir ein 1000 Watt Netzteil empfiehlt weil du 8 Festplatten einbauen willst.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Februar 2015)

Je nach CPU Kühler kann es auch angebracht/einfacher sein, den Arbeitsspeicher vorher installiert zu haben  und wenn du es genau machen möchtest, fehlen die ESD-Schutzmaßnahmen, ansonsten ist dem Post von NOQLEMIX  nichts hinzuzufügen 

Edit: Folgendes Netzteil wird regelmäßig empfohlen: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Februar 2015)

Genau wie Einwegkartoffel es sagte,würde ich es auch machen.Wie hoch sind die Rams die du nutzen willst (eventuell kollision am Kühler),man kann den vorderen 120mm Lüfter auch etwas nach oben versetzten siehe Fotos dazu um besser einzuschätzen bei eventuellen zu hohen Rams kann es probleme geben,

be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 CPU-KÃ¼hler im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Bei der montage wäre mit hilfe einer 2te Person wesentlich leichter,hab schon Erfahrung mit der Dark Rock Pro 1.Es ist das gleiche Montagesystem.Ansonsten Klebefolie am Kühlerboden entfernen und WLP drauf und montieren.

Was noch ganz wichtig ist,je nach dem welche Hardware bei dir verbaut wird.Ist das du vorher gedanken darüber machst wie du welche Kabel(vom Netzteil) am besten im Gehäuse verlegen tust.Ist erstens aufgeräumt und zweitens hat das einen einfluß auf den Luftstrom im Gehäuse bzw. kann auch einfluß auf Temperaturen der Hardware haben.

Und ich würde einem modularen Netzteil nehmen,das verhindert unnötige Kabel im Gehäuse die Platz einnehmen die nicht genutzt werden und den Luftstrom stören könnten.
Mit BeQuit Netzteile der 10er Serie kannste nichts falsch machen wie oben im Beispiel.


----------



## Coreilon (6. Februar 2015)

Ok danke für eure Hilfe 
Der RAM sollte von der Höhe her keine Probleme machen. ^^
Das mit dem modularen habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Danke für den Tipp.
Reichen 500Watt wirklich aus bei einem Intel I7 4790K, HyperX Fury 8Gb, 2 x Crucial M550 256Gb und einer Zotac Gtx980 Amp aus, wenn ich später mal overclocken will? 
Das mit der Montage des Kühlers sollte dann wohl auch kein Problem sein, da frag ich einfach einen Kumpel.
MfG Coreilon


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Februar 2015)

Ja, 500 Watt reichen, auch wenn du noch übertakten willst.


----------



## Coreilon (6. Februar 2015)

OK danke


----------



## iReckyy (6. Februar 2015)

Sollte man nicht die aktuellere Crucial MX100 256Gb nehmen ?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Februar 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht die aktuellere Crucial MX100 256Gb nehmen ?



Die M550 ist genau so gut, war aber immer teurer als die neuere MX100. Da die M550 jetzt im Ausverkauf ist, ist sie billiger als die MX100 und daher empfehlenswerter.


----------



## iReckyy (6. Februar 2015)

Okay


----------



## Coreilon (6. Februar 2015)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht die aktuellere Crucial MX100 256Gb nehmen ?



Soweit ich weiß hatte ich mir dann letztendlich die M550 gekauft, weil sie an dem Tag, an dem ich sie bestellt hatte genauso teuer wie die MX100 war, aber die M550 einen höheren schreib oder lese Wert hat. 
Da bin ich mir aber nicht mehr komplett sicher.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (6. Februar 2015)

Coreilon schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hatte ich mir dann letztendlich die M550 gekauft, weil sie an dem Tag, an dem ich sie bestellt hatte genauso teuer wie die MX100 war, aber die M550 einen höheren schreib oder lese Wert hat.
> Da bin ich mir aber nicht mehr komplett sicher.



Die M550 hat im Vergleich zur MX100 eine höhere Schreibrate (bei der 128 und 256 GB Version).


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Februar 2015)

Ja 500 Watt reichen locker für das System,selbst mit Overclocking.Aber warum Zotac 980ziger AMP ?Es gibts (finde ich) bessere alternativen,wenn du schon soviel ausgeben willst wie z.B.
MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G,Asus Strix 980er Reihe oder bei Palit Jetstream(teil deaktivierter Lüfter bei 2D Modus).Der unterschied ist das die eine semipassiven Kühler haben,das heißt erstens im 2 D Modus auf dem Desktop laufen die Lüfter erst garnicht(oder nur zum teil) an.Erst bei GPU lastigen Anwendungen und einen erreichen einer Temperatur von 60Grad laufen die Lüfter automatisch an bzw. schalten sich wieder ab wenn es unter einer bestimmten  grenze gekühlt würden ist.Allerdings haben auch die Karten je nach Hersteller ihre eigene kleinen macken wie z.B. Spannungswandler gegeben geräuche von sich ab bei Last(wechsel) oder die werden zu heiß(konstruktionsbedingt durch Kühler) oder haben unnötig zu höhe Lüfterdrehzahl im 2D/3D Modus bzw. einige verbrauchen mehr Strom als andere.Vielleicht solltest du dir die Test dazu mal anschauen,bevor du dich entscheiden tust.

10 GeForce GTX 980 im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Coreilon (6. Februar 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ja 500 Watt reichen locker für das System,selbst mit Overclocking.Aber warum Zotac 980ziger AMP ?Es gibts (finde ich) bessere alternativen,wenn du schon soviel ausgeben willst wie z.B.
> MSI GeForce GTX 980 Gaming 4G,Asus Strix 980er Reihe oder bei Palit Jetstream(teil deaktivierter Lüfter bei 2D Modus).Der unterschied ist das die eine semipassiven Kühler haben,das heißt erstens im 2 D Modus auf dem Desktop laufen die Lüfter erst garnicht(oder nur zum teil) an.Erst bei GPU lastigen Anwendungen und einen erreichen einer Temperatur von 60Grad laufen die Lüfter automatisch an bzw. schalten sich wieder ab wenn es unter einer bestimmten  grenze gekühlt würden ist.Allerdings haben auch die Karten je nach Hersteller ihre eigene kleinen macken wie z.B. Spannungswandler gegeben geräuche von sich ab bei Last(wechsel) oder die werden zu heiß(konstruktionsbedingt durch Kühler) oder haben unnötig zu höhe Lüfterdrehzahl im 2D/3D Modus bzw. einige verbrauchen mehr Strom als andere.Vielleicht solltest du dir die Test dazu mal anschauen,bevor du dich entscheiden tust.
> 
> 10 GeForce GTX 980 im Test - ComputerBase



Werde ich mal machen, danke für den Ratschlag


----------

